# HISTORIC SITES AND BUILDINGS ON EMPORIS!



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hey all
it always disturbed me that only 2 mosques are listed there

i added the clock tower yesterday
i culdn't find any info on it though
very important, when did it start construction and when was it completed?

i also want to add some watch towers as monuments

these buildings deserve to be added as well, as they have their own sections


so, please help me to find info for the clocktower in dubai as well as watchtowers and other monuments

please post the links to the sources too!!!!! without them i can't add buildings to emporis



what i need is:
1) name of the monument, mosque,...
2) construction dates
3) link to source
4) as much data as possible, eg height
5) pic for my orientation


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Info on the oldest mosque in the UAE

http://www.datadubai.com/oldmosq1.htm


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Do we have Dubai museum listed?

The Dubai Museum is housed inside the Al-Fahidi Fort, which was built in the late 1790s, and is believed to be the city's oldest building. The museum has collections of everything from Arabian sailing boats to the curved daggers known as khanjars. There are multimedia and interactive displays, and all the exhibits have captions in Arabic and English.

http://www.lonelyplanet.com/destinations/middle_east/dubai/attractions.htm


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Guess thats kinda important it was a city land mark until recently


----------

